# Is there a list of the 4E artifacts?



## Glyfair (Jul 2, 2009)

I want to give my players an artifact in my early paragon adventure.  Since artifacts don't have any real guidelines for creation yet, I wanted to look at a number of existing artifacts, especially for the early paragon levels.

Does anyone know if there is a list of all the currently published artifacts for 4E yet?  The Compendium isn't very useful, with various searches showing a couple of the later ones, and those just having the core abilities.  Does such a list exist?


----------



## Nightson (Jul 2, 2009)

Character builder has them.


----------



## Inyssius (Jul 2, 2009)

I've got an incomplete one.

*Draconomicon:
*Ilthuviel's Blackened Heart (paragon, 16+)
Blue Orb of Dragonkind (epic, 21+)
Spear of Urrok the Brave (heroic, 6+)
Unconquered Standard of Arkhosia (paragon, 11+)

*Dungeon Master's Guide:
*[INCOMPLETE INCOMPLETE INCOMPLETE]

*D&D Insider:
*_dr 364:_    Spear of the Skylord (paragon, 11+)
_dr 368:_     Broken Blade of Banatruul (paragon, 16+)
    Figurine of Tantron (paragon, 16+)
    The Immortal Game (paragon, 11+)
    Helm of the Madman's Blood (epic, 21+)
_du 159:_    The Deluvian Hourglass (epic, 21+)

*Open Grave:
*Whelm (paragon, 11+)
Jet Black Ioun Stone (paragon, 11+)
Mirror of Secrets (epic, 21+)
Orb of Light (heroic, 6+)
Silver Mask of Kas (paragon, 11+)
Soul Sword (paragon, 16+)
Sword of Kas (epic, 21+)
Tome of Shadow (epic, 21+)
Von Zarovich Family Sword (paragon, 11+)

*The Module Series:
*[There are several, but... I've only read KotS, which doesn't have one. I believe one artifact is present in Pyramid of Shadows, and I think there is at least one in the online _Dungeon_ modules--which, again, I've not read.]


----------



## Jack99 (Jul 2, 2009)

Here you go, I think this might cover it.

*Heroic*
The Invulnerable Coat of Arnd - Armor - Dungeon Masters Guide
Orb of Light	 - Holy Symbol - Open Grave
Spear of Urrok the Brave - Weapon	- Draconomicon
Head of Vyrellis - Wondrous - H3 Pyramid of Shadows

*Paragon*
The Hand of Vecna - Hands - Dungeon Masters Guide
The Eye of Vecna - Head - Dungeon Masters Guide
Jet Black Ioun Stone - Head - Open Grave
Silver Mask of Kas - Head - Open Grave
Unconquered Standard of Arkhosia - Magic Item - Draconomicon
Seed of Winter - Magic Item - Dungeon Magazine 165
Ilthuviels Blackened Heart - Neck - 	Draconomicon
Skull of Sartine -	Orb - P3 Assault on Nightwyrm Fortress
Spear of the Skylord - Weapon - Dragon Magazine 364
Broken Blade of Banatruul - Weapon - Dragon Magazine 368
Soulsword - Weapon - Open Grave
Von Zarovich Family Sword - Weapon - Open Grave
Whelm - Weapon - Open Grave
Nightbringer - Weapon - P2 Demon Queen Enclave
Figurine of Tantron - Wondrous - Dragon Magazine 368
The Immortal Game - Wondrous - Dragon Magazine 368

*Epic*
Mirror of Secrets - Hands - Open Grave
Tome of Shadow - Hands - Open Grave
Helm of the Madmans Blood -	Head - Dragon Magazine 368
Eye of the Old Gods - Head - E1 Deaths Reach
The Deluvian Hourglass - Magic Item - Dungeon Magazine 159
Blue Orb of Dragonkind - Orb - Draconomicon
Axe of the Dwarvish Lords - Weapon - Dungeon Masters Guide
Sword of Kas - Weapon - Open Grave
Marlspire of Najara - Head - Forgotten Realms Campaign Guide
Scepter of the Chosen Tyrant - Magic Item - Forgotten Realms Campaign Guide
Manshoons Bloodmask - Head and neck - 	Forgotten Realms Campaign Guide
Thakorsils Seat - 	Wondrous - Forgotten Realms Campaign Guide


----------



## Pseudopsyche (Jul 2, 2009)

Don't forget The Coat of Eyes, armor, in Khyber's Harvest (an adventure for 2nd-level PCs!).


----------



## grodog (Jul 3, 2009)

Who can tell me about the *Silver Mask of Kas - Head - Open Grave*?

Also:  what's the designation after the name (head/weapon/neck/etc.):  the carry slot that the item occupies??


----------



## Glyfair (Jul 3, 2009)

grodog said:


> Who can tell me about the *Silver Mask of Kas - Head - Open Grave*?
> 
> Also:  what's the designation after the name (head/weapon/neck/etc.):  the carry slot that the item occupies??



Right now I am house sitting and don't have my Open Grave with me to describe the Silver Mask of Kos.  You are correct about the keywords being the slot the magic item occupies.

I will also note that the "Heart of Vecna" is mentioned as well.  It's not so much an artifact, as something one of his lieutenants has.  It
s more a bit of fluff and probably accounts for some of her abilities.  If she was ever completely defeated, I could see it as an artifact.  Admittedly using that one crosses over into "Head of Vecna" territory.


----------



## CapnZapp (Sep 9, 2009)

Still no convenient way to get the Compendium to list all artefacts?

And nobody you know that maintains an up-to-date list?


----------

